# Samick Ultra X



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I personally like the Max Pro (Masters), better than Ultra, the classic Masters / AXT geometry can't be beaten 

But the price is a bit high for both, given Samick is a died brand

I have been using Mybo Elite n Hoyt Alero (with a Satori wood grip n floating tiller bolts), handled a 2018 Ultra X once, it is not a better riser than Alero

BTW I have pulled my trigger on a Sanlida Miracle X10, as I really like the overall finish n price of it after playing on a trade show


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I use Gillo GS6 long n short rods

Great looking n feel rods for the money, love them but Gillo has some QC issues need to taken more seriously

I bought 3 pairs of 15" GS6 short rods, all of them are made with different uneven length

Before GS6 I used Soul Maker rods, great rods but lacking the look.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Just make sure u ask the seller to visual check the rods before despatch, if buying Gillo rods

They are great looking n performance rods, only wish they can take the qc issue only seriously

I have talked to my sellers ~ Alternative n Archery Shop UK on the issue, n they are extremely helpful n friendly to offer me replacement 

luckily I setup my shorts rods heavier on one side to offset sight weight, so they are usable n I don't need a replacement

Talked to Gillo on Facebook privately, advising them such issue in good faith n for the love of their products, but I don't think they even try to respect me as a customer


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

BTW

Both Samick Ultra X n Max Pro are not “new” risers

They are revived from the old glory days of Samick, with old design but new manufacturing


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Skropi said:


> I saw this riser on Samick's site, and I have to say that it looks very nice. I tried to find reviews but couldnt find anything though. Is it so new that no one has it yet?
> I am half considering it, but given the lack of opinions I have my conservations.
> ...


This video covers the "new" risers from Samick, including the Ultra X. Sounds like Samick needs to improve their finish quality to approach that of their former glory. The new ones, while good shooters, are apparently not finished as well as the older risers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-KLL8hxAn8

Enjoy!

-Kent W.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I do not fully agree with Steve 

Not everyone loves race car like high gloss paint jobs~I dislike them, love anodizing way better

But I do agree for the price, the finish on Ultra X n Max Pro should be better.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

kentsabrina said:


> I do not fully agree with Steve
> 
> Not everyone loves race car like high gloss paint jobs~I dislike them, love anodizing way better
> 
> But I do agree for the price, the finish on Ultra X n Max Pro should be better.


I'm with you on that. A nice anodized finish looks better than paint in my opinion and will stay looking better longer as well.


----------



## ForeverNewbie (Feb 21, 2018)

I got mine last week.
Due to the lack of information I can find on the inter web, I will share some of my preliminary experience.

Firstly, the physical aspects of the bow. 
The anodized finish is similar to those on Hoyt, not as fine as those used on W&W. I like its low key appearance. 
While there are some machine marks left, I don't really mind as they do not affect the shooting and help to bring down the price.
Everything are solidly built as one would expect from Samick.
My major complain would be the limb pocket. 
The edges of the limb pocket are very sharp and cut 4 lines on my InnoExPower limbs.
Yes, "lines" deep enough to remove the top coating, instead of the common rectangular marks found on limbs fit on risers on SF, Hoyt and W&W risers.
It will be good to know if this is the case as the old Agulla Ultra.
One thing to mention, the clicker hole and the size.
The clicker hole is still M4 as other Samick bows.
Not a problem as the bows comes with fitting screws (for clicker and sight mount), but a slight inconvenience for those do not want to add another two Philips screwdrivers into their gear.
No manual included, though not sure if this is the case of the manufacture or retailer (who place some other stuffs I ordered in the same box).
The online manual from Samick only include the procedure for limb alignment but nothing else, no recommended brace height nor the list of included accessories.

Secondly, shootibility, or feel.
I like it more than GMX.
With identical furniture, Ultra-X feels lighter, more controllable at full draw, and with more lively and direct response after the shot compared to my GMX.
While GMX is built like a tank that would have no issue taking over 50 lbs, I only have 36 lbs OTF so the extra 100 g of GMX may make a difference for me (I have only 75 g, including damper, on my long rod).
The grip is so far the best I have encountered.
It is like a thinner version of W&W CXT grip but with very slight slope toward the sight mounting side (not as extreme as Hoyt's Ortho grip).
My only complain is that it is made of wood, which always concerns me after shooting in the rain which we have a lot here.
While I don't use grip tape, a plastic grip may be more practical (do you remove your grip tape on a wooden grip after shooting in the rain?)

Will I replace my GMX with Ultra-X? Not so sure.
I like Ultra-X's handling but not the loud noise and the marks left on the limbs (which are permanently there already). It is not (yet?) as forgiving as GMX.
However, I have only shot it for a week, so issues like loud noise and unforgivinigness from Ultra-X may be smoothed out in the future after some fine tuning.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello everyone,

i bought one of the 'newer' Samick Master Max or Max-Pro in the winter of 2018. I longed for that riser ever since i saw Kim Woojin using it at the 2011 World Cup in Porec. Unfortunatly i didnt have the money to buy one from Lancaster since i was a teenager back then. 
Coming by that riser was like chasing unicorns, lemme tell ya. I managed to hunt down a shop in australia which could get one for me. My riser actually came straight from the factory in Korea, rather then down under. 

I recieved my bow about two months after my purchase. The grey bow i always wanted was finally in mine. It differes form the 'older' Samick design in that the bushings for the stabilizers arent smooth. They do have little holes in them.









As you might see form the picture the tillerbolts also got upgraded in the process. 

Some pointed out that the finish is quite rough and i could observe that the edges espacially on the limbpocket are quite sharp. 


Other than that i really like the way it shoots any with some old Kaya V-Perf 70-38 it sure looks and sounds really nice. Just a solid thud. 



Cheers form Germany


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

Sharp edges at the limbpocket? I don't think they should be touching the limbs anyway, and if they happen to touch and scrape, then some fine sandpaper and all is well!


----------



## ForeverNewbie (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is how the marks on the limbs look.








It seems the edges of the limb pocket only dig through the paint and not going further into the main structure of the limbs.
As long as it doesn't damage the main structure, not a big deal really.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

I do see some scratmarks on the limbs, but only when i use a low tiller setting meaning the tillerbolts all the way out.


----------



## ForeverNewbie (Feb 21, 2018)

That is one confusing thing about the Samick riser: what is the adjustment range of the tiller bolts?

I have mine two turn out from the factory setting to get the quietest shot. Do you have any idea about this matter?


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

That boggles my mind aswell. I have no idea what the range is.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

"I personally like the Max Pro (Masters), better than Ultra, the classic Masters / AXT geometry can't be beaten"

what do you mean by the classic Masters/ AXT Geometry? i knowthat W&W uses the same geometry for their CXT line fro quite a while now.


----------



## Roadrash 80547 (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this review. Very helpful.


----------



## Norky77 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and have been shooting recurve for about 8 months and would now like to purchase my first riser. Having looked about online I really like the Samick Max Pro, unfortunately here in the U.K. I can only find one stockist and they don't have it in stock.

Would it be possible for those that own the top of the line Samick bows to share some detailed pictures of the machining lines? I have seen the review on YouTube but can't really make them out, I'm interested to see how visible they really are before taking the plunge and purchasing or turning my attentions to another brand.

Thanks in advance.

Norky


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

kentsabrina said:


> I personally like the Max Pro (Masters), better than Ultra, the *classic* Masters / AXT geometry can't be beaten


Ultra X should be based on the Samick Ultra Agulla.. which won gold in 2000, 2004 2008 olympic. and Samick Ultra Agulla was similar to Hoyt Avalon..
Samick master cames after Ultra Agulla. 

Talking about classic, The original W&W Winact is a real classic which also won gold in 2000. then W&W Exfeel, Infiniti, Expert, ExpertNx. Proascent, then came the CXT-AXT...


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Norky77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been shooting recurve for about 8 months and would now like to purchase my first riser. Having looked about online I really like the Samick Max Pro, unfortunately here in the U.K. I can only find one stockist and they don't have it in stock.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Unfortunately, unless the riser appears in a distributor's website like JVD (the main European one) you're going to have a hard job getting one. 😞


https://www.jvd-archery.com/filter/...&sf_color=&sf_lengthInch=&filterSubmit=Search

The Masters Max was rebranded to a PSE riser a couple of years ago, but I've never even seen it offered for sale in the UK and it doesn't appear on JVDs site.


----------



## Abg.AK.Borneo (Aug 30, 2021)

Norky77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been shooting recurve for about 8 months and would now like to purchase my first riser. Having looked about online I really like the Samick Max Pro, unfortunately here in the U.K. I can only find one stockist and they don't have it in stock.
> 
> ...


I own a Samick Ultra X and am very happy with the riser design and finish. As another member has put it, it is very visually appealing design.

Samick Ultra and Max Pro is unlike hoyts alum risers, which has predominantly "90 degree" machining into the riser (Refer Alero, Arcos, Xceed), Giving many sharp edges on each of the riser cut outs.

Samick risers instead incorporate a "sloping" machining work on the cut outs to give an angled look. This adds an extra dimension / facet to the riser surface and looks best when hit by a beam of sunlight. 

I can tell you that the machining lines on the Samick are not perfect but no where near enough to bother me given the overall visual pleasure of the design n finish.

I also especially like the front and rear of the limb pocket which is very elegant. Asgardian is the best word i can use to describe it.

With the ultra x Samick has managed to produce a sturdy machined riser at 1210g while similar geometry risers such as the alero, arcos n mybo elite are all in the 1.30 - 1.40 kg range. While Max Pro also does well and still comes under 1.30 kg at 1290g.


----------



## Abg.AK.Borneo (Aug 30, 2021)

ForeverNewbie said:


> That is one confusing thing about the Samick riser: what is the adjustment range of the tiller bolts?
> 
> I have mine two turn out from the factory setting to get the quietest shot. Do you have any idea about this matter?


Yes it boggles the mind that most brands even top names like Hoyt and WW seldom clearly state number of turns out. Compound bows are much better managed / marketed in these issues.

As a rule of thumb, the tiller should be wound in a minimum 5-6 times as these 5-6 laywrs of threads are in essence the only real contact keeping the tiller and limbs in place (instead og flying out).

Number of turns out from the factory setting are mentioned by some bows manufacturers, however honestly who can remember for sure what was the factory setting once u start fiddling.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Abg.AK.Borneo said:


> With the ultra x Samick has managed to produce a sturdy machined riser at 1210g while similar geometry risers such as the alero, arcos n mybo elite are all in the 1.30 - 1.40 kg range. While Max Pro also does well and still comes under 1.30 kg at 1290g.


The old Samick Ultra Agulla was similar to the Hoyt Avalon+, and Ultra Agulla was what Ultra X and Ultra R probably based on.


----------



## Abg.AK.Borneo (Aug 30, 2021)

chang said:


> The old Samick Ultra Agulla was similar to the Hoyt Avalon+, and Ultra Agulla was what Ultra X and Ultra R probably based on.


Yes exactly, design is similar and yet Samick was able make it lighter. Perhaps samick used Vibranium or Asgardian technology haha.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Abg.AK.Borneo said:


> Yes exactly, design is similar and yet Samick was able make it lighter. Perhaps samick used Vibranium or Asgardian technology haha.


In term of weight, Samick Athlete riser was lighter and so are many intermediate level risers, It is probably to do with the intended market and the expected draw weight of the riser. The new Ultra's the weight saving was more to do with the new integrated limb pocket and the cut-outs. my 20 years old first gen Win&Win Winact was also below 1.3 kg.

In term of Aluminium alloys, 6061 was the most common alloy used. 7075 and 7178 are stronger, and strength could improve even more with forging and tempering process also. I don't think Samick needed to invented any new alloys just for the riser. 

I like Ultra riser's shooting response, not because of its weight


----------



## Abg.AK.Borneo (Aug 30, 2021)

chang said:


> In term of weight, Samick Athlete riser was lighter and so are many intermediate level risers, It is probably to do with the intended market and the expected draw weight of the riser. The new Ultra's the weight saving was more to do with the new integrated limb pocket and the cut-outs. my 20 years old first gen Win&Win Winact was also below 1.3 kg.
> 
> In term of Aluminium alloys, 6061 was the most common alloy used. 7075 and 7178 are stronger, and strength could improve even more with forging and tempering process also. I don't think Samick needed to invented any new alloys just for the riser.
> 
> I like Ultra riser's shooting response, not because of its weight


Totally agree.

I am also very happy with the UltraX riser's shooting response and overall feel.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

So after all this time, any verdict or consensus on what if any differences there are between Max Pro and Ultra X risers? As I understand it, same price point, Ultra is slightly lighter whereas MaxPro is forged + CNC (as opposed to CNC only for Ultra X) and developed later, so kind of “better” technology but still pre-dating Samick’s demise in early 2010s. So either flip a coin or go with design you like more (assuming you want to buy one), or is there anything between them in terms of performance? Surprised and sad no real new limbs or risers have come from Samick after the resurrection, though the Korean rep on the phone indicated few months back that something might be on the way…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> So after all this time, any verdict or consensus on what if any differences there are between Max Pro and Ultra X risers? As I understand it, same price point, Ultra is slightly lighter .....


Max Pro inherited the Samick Master design, This design has a rather thick and big grip throat section. I have to deliberately rise my index finger to avoid touching the riser side, and making it hard for the hand to relax.

MK Z riser appeared to be a refined version of the Samick Master with better made quality, but the same thick grip.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

chang said:


> Max Pro inherited the Samick Master design, This design has a rather thick and big grip throat section. I have to deliberately rise my index finger to avoid touching the riser side, and making it hard for the hand to relax.
> 
> MK Z riser appeared to be a refined version of the Samick Master with better made quality, but the same thick grip.


Interesting, as MK Z seems to have quite different shape to Max Pro, somehow geometry is retained. Does Ultra have narrow, more comfortable grip in comparison? Reading this thread looks like Ultra has been reasonably popular…


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> Interesting, as MK Z seems to have quite different shape to Max Pro, somehow geometry is retained. Does Ultra have narrow, more comfortable grip in comparison? Reading this thread looks like Ultra has been reasonably popular…


MK Z was earlier and probably not related to Max Pro. They were only few risers that I found to have thick grip throat sections. I also own a Ultra R, It is identical to the old Ultra Agulla..


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

chang said:


> MK Z was earlier and probably not related to Max Pro. They were only few risers that I found to have thick grip throat sections. I also own a Ultra R, It is identical to the old Ultra Agulla..


So Max Pro may be better if okay with wide grip… 😆


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> So Max Pro may be better if okay with wide grip… 😆


There was a discussion here between the Master and Ultra









Samick Ultra Agula vs Samick Masters


Anybody know the different between Samick Ultra Agula vs Samick Masters risers? Some topic at this forum talk like - Samick Ultra Agula for ladies and Samick Masters for men. But two Korean national team men's shoot with Samick Ultra Agula! As well one woman shoot Samick Masters! So, how can...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I am shooting a PSE achieve riser and it is the same as the max pro. I don't feel like the grip throat is that wide...the wood grip is hideous looking but quite comfortable. I was surprised at the good feel of that wood grip. It has a nice strong ledge on the lifeline making the grip very repeatable.


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

chang said:


> Max Pro inherited the Samick Master design, This design has a rather thick and big grip throat section. I have to deliberately rise my index finger to avoid touching the riser side, and making it hard for the hand to relax.
> 
> MK Z riser appeared to be a refined version of the Samick Master with better made quality, but the same thick grip.


Funny you think the MKZ grip is thick. I find it very narrow. Not the same handsize I guess


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

tisbatman said:


> Funny you think the MKZ grip is thick. I find it very narrow. Not the same handsize I guess


Interesting, my hands are on the large side, so MaxPro grip might be okay.


----------



## dnk512 (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a very diverse experience, but my Samick grips are the thinest (Athlete, MaxPro and Ultra) ... close, but thinner than my Win&Win which are narrower than Gillo G1 and Zenit Best


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I have big hands and the max pro grip is fine for me. The throat of the grip is 7/8" at the widest point which is towards the front...the back is a little more narrow. The more I look at it the more I like it.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Picture of the max pro grip


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

dnk512 said:


> Not a very diverse experience, but my Samick grips are the thinest (Athlete, MaxPro and Ultra) ... close, but thinner than my Win&Win which are narrower than Gillo G1 and Zenit Best


How about shooting feel or performance of MaxPro vs Ultra, Max any better with it being “newer” technology and all?


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> How about shooting feel or performance of MaxPro vs Ultra, Max any better with it being “newer” technology and all?


Max feels stiffer than Ultra. I can't say it is "better" or "worst", Historically, The Ultra Agulla holds more records and medals just because the Korean woman team used it between 2000-2008


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> How about shooting feel or performance of MaxPro vs Ultra, Max any better with it being “newer” technology and all?


i would second @changs opinion on the Max being stiffer than the older risers. I change between a few Masters and the Max regularly and the Masters just feels more planted. 

I could just be me associating the Masters with a heavier riser since its beefier than the Max.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

josh_gml said:


> i would second @changs opinion on the Max being stiffer than the older risers. I change between a few Masters and the Max regularly and the Masters just feels more planted.
> 
> I could just be me associating the Masters with a heavier riser since its beefier than the Max.


Stiffer as in less of vibrations, similar to carbon risers?


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Stiffer as in more vibrations actually. Thats a reason to not shoot a carbon riser imo. I want my riser to give a little.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Stiffer usually means vibrates at a higher frequency.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

So it’s bad. Hmm


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> So it’s bad. Hmm


Its not bad. You just notice a difference between the risers. The only reason i would have to not pic up my Max is that the other bow is set up for my 2312s. 

There are just too many variables in each of our setups that any rational can be had from people on the internet telling you it feels stiffer. Just shoot what you like.


----------

